
Show HN: I made a lightweight cryptocurrency price tracker - cryptoctk
https://coinval.co
======
cryptoctk
Hi Hacker News,

I'm Peter, founder of coinval.

So why coinval? There are hunderds of portfolio trackers out there.
Unfortunately, I couldn't find a simple one that would be fast enough, had
realtime prices and worked well on all devices. All I found seem to be
extremely bloated.

It's been over a year since I use coinval both on mobile phone and PC. In
Chrome (Windows) I always pin a tab with coinval and check current portfolio
value regularly using a mouse cursor. During volatile trading days, I usually
wait for my alerts to trigger. When there are big price movements, I just
leave my phone on the table and watch relatime price movements. Thanks to
sounds alerts I never missed any opportunity yet.

I've been tweaking coinval for over a year. Today, I finally decided to share
this lightweight app with you, guys.

Please make sure you try all features, bookmark a customised URL (e.g.
[https://coinval.co/1250xlm/eur](https://coinval.co/1250xlm/eur) or
[https://coinval.co/eth](https://coinval.co/eth)) and share the app with your
friends if you like it.

All the feedback is appreciated!

Cheers, Peter, founder

~~~
reportgunner
Great job Peter !

I really appreciate the dark mode and the fact that I don't need to use an
account to sign in.

Only thing that I didn't like is that I get a scientific format of the DOGE
price on DOGEBTC pair. Only happens if I try to see the price of 1 DOGE, so
it's not a big deal at all.

Thank you !

